# Best Dump Trailer?



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm in the market for a 16' dump trailer, about 16k gvw. It will be used to haul skids, landscape material and most likely some occasional snow. I want a low deck height for ease of loading/unloading skidsteers and material.

Any recommendations on brands and features to look for?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a Ringo 12K deckover, 16x10. Very tough, but towed like crap. Go as long as you can, and of course low profile will help. The longer the tongue, the better. Make sure you get "standard" tires, a common size and rim. Mine had 14.5 bias ply on some crazy 8 lug rims. Impossible to find a matching rim locally after a blowout. It had removable sides, which was a very nice feature for loading materials from the side with a forklift.

Check out a few brands before making a decision.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I also really like the idea of a roll-off trailer. Never seen one in person but it seems very versatile.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been happy with my cam superline, its only a 6x10 but tows very nicely.


----------



## bechbru2 (Oct 28, 2009)

i have a 14k pequea and it works grea for us.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have used a friends 6'X12' 12k lb Cam Superline and that works very well. I am hoping he upgrades so i can buy that one actually as he has the remote feature for it and he had the gate modified so the top swing pivot is much higher and heavier duty. His run 15" tires and a common 6 lug pattern. If you upgrade to the 14k then you get 16" tires and a common 8 lug pattern. Cam-Superline and Bri-Mar are the best out there IMO.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

Bri Mar. Have used one since 2002, no issues. Allot of competition since, but for my money it's Bri Mar


----------



## LB1234 (Oct 17, 2006)

wrtenterprises;1247945 said:


> Bri Mar. Have used one since 2002, no issues. Allot of competition since, but for my money it's Bri Mar


ditto

have a 2006 low profile 14' with the 12k GVWR one of the cylinders just started to leak this year...other than that...no problems


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I have a Bri-Mar 7x12 lo profile.It is nice to load the lo profile but you have a longer area when you dump.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Take a look at P J Trailers. I have owned several dump trailers in the last 20 years, and I like my P J the best.Dexter axles, 16 inch E rated rubber, heavy frame, 3 way gate, and I have never been able to load it heavy enough to keep it from dumping.


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

Texas Bragg Brand.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a CAM Superline and it has been very good. I have the 7 14 deckover dump but they make a standard model that sits on dropdown axels. Mine has 2 7000lb axels 
I have had my skid in the back of mine but it is awefull high cause of the deckover. I dont use it to move my skid but tried it once. dual lift cylinders power up and down.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm with the Bri-Mar guys. I have a 2007 6x12 LP 12k gross. Very well built. It's got barn doors and ramps. I've had zero complaints so far.


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

Some say they hold 14k lbs, that may be so....but its NOT going to dump 14k. Lucky if they will dump 8k. and you better hope the weight is in the back.
Why don't they make dump trailers with the ram at the front like a dump truck? I know it will take up room, but that's A LOT of work for those rams to lift that thing with the angle they're at. 

I would get dual rams at least, and make sure it has a heavy floor.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Very good point about the Rams. Definitely a tough push forward for a load that needs to go up!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

That's why I would go with a scissor lift.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I have had a 6*10 PJ dump and now have a 7*14 dump trailer.....i would not buy anything else. They are built like TANKS and they will dump anything! They have a pic at the dealer of one of their customers with the same trailer i have that is absolutely WAY OVERLOADED with tree trunks and it dumped em just fine


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

My buddy the logger could break an anvil with a piece of glass has had a PJ dump trailer for 5 or 6 years its 8 by 14 deckover. it still looks good and works well.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive got two Cam Superline trailers, one of which is a dump, both are awesome trailers and I wouldnt go with any other brand


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

StormRanger;1250225 said:


> Some say they hold 14k lbs, that may be so....but its NOT going to dump 14k. Lucky if they will dump 8k. and you better hope the weight is in the back.
> Why don't they make dump trailers with the ram at the front like a dump truck? I know it will take up room, but that's A LOT of work for those rams to lift that thing with the angle they're at.
> 
> I would get dual rams at least, and make sure it has a heavy floor.


http://sure-trac-com.si-vs1273.com/features/13-hd-telescopic-dump-trailers.aspx sure trac offers a telescopic cylinder like the big trucks.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I've got a 14 K 14 ' PJ & the only thing I don't like about it is the paint / powder coating. it's rusting from beneath the paint. I guess I do wish it was lower, but it will dump anything within reason & pulls straight.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 7x14 Loadtrail 14K dump trailer. Good trailer, no problems.


----------



## nepagearjammer (Sep 12, 2010)

bugthug;1250290 said:


> My buddy the logger could break an anvil with a piece of glass has had a PJ dump trailer for 5 or 6 years its 8 by 14 deckover. it still looks good and works well.


++++! on the loggers...used to be a mechanic for a major tree co. in Jersey, those potheads could break water!!! always said any manufacturer should test their products w/ our guys!!! SOOOO glad I dont do that for a living anymore!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses guys! Looks like there's lots of good brands out there. I just have to figure out which route to go.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

We've got 4 Baker Built trailers 7x14 16k axles and they've been the best I've found. My first one was Baker Build, 2nd was LoadTrail. Baker built has held up better and longer then the rest. I sold my Load Trail to my dad's company and its still doing OK, but he doesn't haul the loads like we do at all. We have wood sides on ours and haul shingle tear offs for roofing crews so we always max them out. Very little problems!


----------

